# What wood smells like pepper?



## doninvegas

I bought a couple of the cutting board kits the Woodcraft had on sale for $20 bucks. They were OK but the thing that bothered me most is that there was not a list of what woods were in the kit. Some of the woods I could identify but others I couldn't. One of them smells like pepper. Even after the butcher block oil was applied and cured it still smelled like black pepper. I'm just curious as what wood smells like this? 
I know, it must be pepperwood 
Thanks,


----------



## crank49

spice wood?


----------



## tenontim

Spanish cedar has a peppery smell


----------



## sham

Hi .Donin,
I dont know about pepperwood. but it reminds me of a similar type of experience here in trinidad .I had made some eggs with a piece of wood which i found on an abandoned beach house.it was so toxic that it made me sneeze constantly even through my respirator. i eventually had to burn the rest of it . i made some enquries but no one seemed to know about this wood.


----------



## yrob

It could be brazilian walnut. What color is it ?


----------



## doninvegas

It's hard to say. The oder kind-a got into every stick. Realy didn't think too much of untill I puit the oil on the cutting boards and I could still smell it. I just stuck my nose on the boards again and the smell is gone. The boards have been curing for a week now.
Thanks all.


----------



## DaddyZ

Could it have been cocobolo??


----------



## doninvegas

It could have been. That's what was frusterating. The kit didn't come with a list of what woods were included. It just said a mix of domestic and exotic hardwoods. Here are the pics.
Just Scratch-n-sniff


----------



## reggiek

Are those boards meant for actual use with food? If so you really need to find out what kinds of wood are included….some woods are not foodsafe…some are even toxic in some regards.

Cocobolo being an oily wood is not one I would pick for a cutting board that I expect to be used for food preparation…and woods like purpleheart….etc… here is a great site for checking wood toxicity (there are many more no doubt but this is the one I have used alot).


----------



## doninvegas

I wouldn't think Woodcraft would sell a cutting board kit if in contained toxic woods. Liability and all. This is all they say:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2083205/33694/Cutting-Board-Kit--Milled
"This kit includes enough exotic and domestic hardwood to complete a custom cutting board approximately 11-3/4" x 12" x 1-1/2". Each piece of stock hand selected and surfaced 4 sides. This kit is practically ready for glue up. This fantastic assortment will ensure no two cutting boards are the same. "


----------

